# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Facebook Ad Agency account with 1k Spending Limit

## RykerWood

I am providing facebook ad agency accounts for advertising in facebook. I am currently selling 1k limit accounts.


If you need more spending limit account, you need to inform me before 4 Business Days. All the Agency Accounts Do have a Seperate VPS for each account, with 1 month access and a credit card attached to it. The Credit card is no name credit card issued by private banking.

I do accept bitcoins, and bank transfer. All Orders will be delivered within 2 hours upon Payment. I can provide 10 Accounts Per Week Maximum. If you are interested, you can able to reach me by mail at [email protected].

Looking forward to work longterm with reputable buyers. I can also help in creating ads, and getting targeted keywords. Feel free to let me know.


This account will have $1k spending limit to spend the money. You can just burn $1k and if you know some advertising trick, you can burn even 1k extra just using facebook billing timings. After the time when facebook has done billing, you can either pay the bill or you can just leave the account.

Many of them requires these type of accounts to generate leads, generate traffic, affiliate marketing people, and a lot more.

I have tried myself generating traffic, but that doesn't convert too much for me, so rather i decided to sell them, to make some decent money.

If you do not have profitable campaigns, you may not be benefitable from buying these type of accounts.


(Skype) Contact me
live:.cid.90ad51eb45104d60

Email: [email protected]


Thank you,

Regards,

----------

